# Channel Islands



## TonyR

Anyone around who was in the British Channel Islands ships (subsidery of Coast Lines) in the early 60s ? I spent a bit of time in the Alderney Coast and the Jersey Coast. The Guernsey Coast was sunk after a collision with the Catcher while on passage St Peter Port to Portmouth with a cargo of tomatos.TonyR


----------



## billyboy

Afraid i can only remember the Orselina and the St Earnest which brought tomatoes or potatoes into Newhaven. Seem to recall the St earnest sank and cauliflowers were being washed up on the south coast beaches.
I have no idea of what became of the Orselina though. I almost sailed on her too!


----------



## TonyR

Billyboy you brought memories back when you mentioned Saint Earnest, she was owned and manned by the Allan brothers who brought her from Gibralter if i am not mistaken.
We, the crew of the Alderney Coast, got on well with them and spent many many a happy hour in the Neptune Bar with them in St Peter Port. We sailed together one morning us to R'dam and they to Alderney to load cauliflowers. it was while we were in R'dam we heard she had been lost with all hands. Commodore shipping named one of there ships "Allan Commodore" in memory.


----------



## gil mayes

Tony & Billyboy
SAINT ERNEST (ex Arran Mail-54)was bought by Allen Shipping Line Ltd from Serra Bros Ltd, Gibraltar. Denny built in 1936 at 137grt and 95ft reg length with twin Gleniffers she was really unsuitable for Channel operations. She disappeared in heavy seas, 18 Jan 1962 on loaded passage Alderney - Newhaven with a five man crew.
ORSELINA (ex Ebbrix-60, Brixham-40) 258grt/1938 was owned by Hazely Ltd, London at the time.
Gil.


----------



## billyboy

Tony, Happy to have brought back a memory for you.
Gil, thanks for the data on these two ships.


----------



## Doxfordman

There is a pic in the gallery somwhere of St. Ernest. The story was she was hit by the SS France but never proved, the France being on passage from Cherbourg. When the France arrived in New York there was allegadly marks on the bow consistant with impact damage. It was a foul night and although very young at the itme I do remember the incident. I seem to remember the name of the engineer Paul, it was his first trip - poor soul.

I remember the Orselina - she of the many belts fame!

Wern't the Allen and Norman commodores, the ex Chafinch and Bullfinch??

I remember they had Polar Atlas engines.


----------



## TonyR

Thanks for all the info chaps. I have tried to find the picture of Saint Ernest in the gallery but no luck so far. If anyone can help it would be appreciated.TonyR


----------



## Doxfordman

Just posted a pic in the Coasters section of St Ernest at St. Peter Port, Guernsey.


----------



## TonyR

Kenny, having trouble sending private messages. Thanks for your message, TonyR


----------



## TonyR

Yes Doxfordman thats her. i always remember the trawler type whale back on the fo'csl head, unusual for a non fishing vessel TonyR


----------



## billyboy

Thanks for posting the picture. thats her all right. Remember some of her many visits to newhaven. the crew were very friendly with the crew of the orselina.
Seem to recall overhearing a radio message from the St Earnest to the Orselina. concerning a young lass from newhaven...Enough said about that!


----------



## billyboy

Ruud has kindly put a picture of the Orselina in the coaster gallery.


----------



## Jacktar1

*Dorey's of Guernsey*

Is there anyone around who knows about, or remembers that company ? I sailed on the "Roqauin", Capt. Dan McFaul, way back in the 1950's.
Cheers


----------



## R58484956

Onesimus Dorey & Sons Ltd, North Quay Guernsey.
Fleet list 1952/3
Belgrave 1938 1076 tons
Fermain 1924 1088 tons
Lakewood 1919 570 tons
Portelet 1930 946 tons
Rocquaine 1943 965 tons
Sarnia 1923 711 tons


----------



## doug rowland

Sarnia became Hardale when sold to Hargreaves Coal & Shipping in the 50's(run by Comben Longstaff) I spent many hours making a model of Hardale which was entered in Model Engineer exhibition in 1959! Pictures of both ships are in galleries somewhere.
Doug


----------



## Ian C

*British Channel Island Shipping*



TonyR said:


> Anyone around who was in the British Channel Islands ships (subsidery of Coast Lines) in the early 60s ? I spent a bit of time in the Alderney Coast and the Jersey Coast. The Guernsey Coast was sunk after a collision with the Catcher while on passage St Peter Port to Portmouth with a cargo of tomatos.TonyR


I served with BCIS co on all their ships as 2nd ans 1st mate between Sept 62 and 1964 . When Guernsey Coast was lost the Chief Eng was also lost as he went back to his cabin to get his papers. The Alderney coast Skipper was Stan Palmer and then Jack Healy. Jack was master of the Guernsey when she went down and lost his ticket as a result. Later he was skipper of the Isle de Serk running between St PP and Sark. Ian C


----------



## Doxfordman

There is a name from the past. Jack Healy - he was master of the Isle de Serk for many years, Irish man from memory.


----------



## TonyR

Hi IanC, Good to hear from you. I think our paths must have crossed a few times, yes Jack Healy was an Irishman and a gentleman.He gave me a job and signed me on when others wouldn't. i have always been indebted to him.
It was only yesterday as i was browsing through some old National Geographic films when i came across him at the wheel of Isle de Sarc taking the Dame home to her beloved island.
I sailed with Stan Palmer too, I heard many years ago that he had a nasty accident and was invalided home to Harogate.
Ron Hanson was another skipper i sailed with, he sacked all deck crowd on New Years Eve, enough said of him.
As for the mates I sailed with i remember John Parks and little Willie Trainer and "Silent Baines" were three i remember, I remember the faces of others but sadly age is taking a toll on the memory.


----------



## Ibbotson

*Ibby*

As a young lad living on Alderney and working for Sam Tolley of the Alderney Bunkering Company in the school holidays, I managed to secure a deck boy's berth on the "Saint Earnest" sailing up from Braye Harbour to Rotterdam to load a cargo of tulip bulbs for Alderney's horticultural enterprise overseen by Mr.Norman Renier as I recall. The skipper, mate and engineer were all from Sark and the cook was from England. It was my introduction to several years at sea, so was a real "learning curve in the fast track". May have been 1961/1962 or so?? The Dutch customs official asked some very awkward questions. I think he "harboured" some suspicions about us. Never mind, she was a very small "family" coaster and they were a close-knit group, those Sark lads. But they were kind enough to the new chum, whilst having a few jokes at my expense. They were real seamen for sure, constantly navigating those dangerous waters.
The rumour about being struck by the big passenger liner one dark night was the same one I heard, "Paint on the bow" and that sort of thing. "Big liner wouldn't have felt a thing" etc etc
The news hit me very hard: they were important role-models in my life at the time and shipmates too. I could have so easily been with them on that voyage !! I realize I had a very close call. Later on I was to experience a hurricane and an explosion at sea amongst other dramas but the "Saint Earnest experience" has stayed with me to this day, being as it was, my first real voyage into the unknown as it were and the tiny coaster having such a tragic ending.


----------



## Suffolklad

*Jersey Coast*



TonyR said:


> Anyone around who was in the British Channel Islands ships (subsidery of Coast Lines) in the early 60s ? I spent a bit of time in the Alderney Coast and the Jersey Coast. The Guernsey Coast was sunk after a collision with the Catcher while on passage St Peter Port to Portmouth with a cargo of tomatos.TonyR


I was the bosun on the Jersey Coast for nearly two years until I finally came ashore in 1960.
The once weekly trips were between East India Dock to Guernsey and Jersey and occaisionally to Alderney
Our regular skipper was Herbert Killitt and the relief was the skipper of the Guernsey Coast who regretfully put us aground on the sand bar outside the harbour of St Helier once or twice. I think his name was Henderson

This channel island run was an ideal one for a married man and I enjoyed every minute of it , a fitting end to a sea career.

Regards Roy


----------



## Ian Aitken Smith

I would be pleased to hear, particularly from Roy (Suffolklad), or any one else who worked on BCIS ships. My father, Jim Smith, was second mate on the Jersey/Guernsey coast, though he worked on other boats belonging to this company too, and I remember the Captain's name, 'Killit' though my mother's Jersey pronunciation made it sound like Captain 'Keylet', or 'Keelett'. Thanks, Ian Smith.


----------



## Ian Aitken Smith

TonyR said:


> Anyone around who was in the British Channel Islands ships (subsidery of Coast Lines) in the early 60s ? I spent a bit of time in the Alderney Coast and the Jersey Coast. The Guernsey Coast was sunk after a collision with the Catcher while on passage St Peter Port to Portmouth with a cargo of tomatos.TonyR


My father Jim Smith was 2nd mate on one or two of these coasters in the early 60's. Maybe you new him. We lived in Jersey though my father was originally from Scotland. At that time he would have been early 40's in age. Dis you know him. Cpt Keelett was the senior officer we often heard mentioned by my father.


----------

